# Boar Ham (first attempt) w/Qview



## okbeard1 (Jun 27, 2010)

I have to admit - I love wild boar, but I usually keep the pork chops and make them grind everything else up for sausage.  But with the smoker lingering in our future, I had a couple of hams saved in the freezer. 

Put a mix rub of garlin, cayenne, black pepper and some "hog rub" <gasp> store bought stuff I had in the cabinet.  I didn't wrap this in bacon, since the venison quarters are above it, wrapped in bacon, and dripping down.








Pulled at an internal temp of 161.  Haven't sampled yet - in the cooler.  Nothing lost if it doesn't come out tho, still have plenty of ground breakfast sausage in the freezer.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 27, 2010)

Well I'm glad you decided to come out of the shadows and come out running you did too. Your wild bore looks great and I would really like to see the venison also. You have managed to get a good looking smoke ring on that hunk of meat too. Very Nice Job O Bearded One


----------



## mythmaster (Jun 27, 2010)

LOL, she probably doesn't have a beard, Mark! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





And she has another thread around here somewhere with Q-view of the venison (it looks awesome and juicy BTW).


----------



## okbeard1 (Jun 27, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome....and it happens to be my FIRST smoke ring - except for the venison I pulled off before this - (the brisket I did a few weeks ago, although tasted great, didn't have one).

Corn on the cob, butternut squash, jalepenos, zucchini, chicken, and elk still yet to be pulled today.


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 27, 2010)

It looks great 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





How was the taste? Was it a wild boar or just a boar?


----------



## mythmaster (Jun 27, 2010)

I've been told that the smoke ring comes from a chemical reaction with the charcoal.  It isn't judged in competitions, so I haven't tried putting some charcoal in my MES yet thinking that it may have little effect on the taste.  I could always be wrong, though, and am curious to hear about your results.


----------



## okbeard1 (Jun 27, 2010)

Haven't tasted yet - it's in the cooler resting (I did sample the venison I did with this and it was awesome).  It was a wild boar - they got 4 in one day.

There's never a shortage .... these aren't ours, but some guys that hunted next to my mom's farm in southeast Okla.


----------



## patcap (Jul 1, 2010)

I love hunting hogs...some mistakes I've made smoking wild boar.  The main one being cooking to long trying to tenderize it.  Like eating styrofoam it was so dry.  Looking at your results I think you found the balance.  It looks moist.  I'd like to know how tender it was.


----------



## okbeard1 (Jul 3, 2010)

It was actually very tender, however, I wish I hadn't slided it all.  I think it would have retained some moisture if I had slicedit as we ate it.  About the only thing it was good for was lathering it in sauce for "pulled pork" style - and poorly done with that.  Although the flavor was good, it was only a success (in my book) the day of.....suggestions welcomed, of course!


----------



## patcap (Jul 4, 2010)

My experience with wild hog, at least down here, is that they have it pretty hard and they are very lean.  I've only seen a few exceptions to this and always with a sow.  They are going to be pretty dry.  I just cooked a whole pig, a 50 pounder I killed recently.  It was very lean, but I injected with with Cajun Injector "creole butter" marinade and let it sit overnight.  It seemed to make a difference.  I cooked it to 150 internal temp. in the ham, spritzing with a mixture of apple juice and apple cider vinegar every hour after the first two hours,    and then I wrapped it with some apple juice and let it cook with that liquid for another couple hours until it reached 167.  I pulled it and let it rest as is in an ice chest for another two hours.  I sliced it all, put it in a pan, and sprayed it with my spritz and covered it.  I ate some more today and it was just as tender and juicy


----------

